# Another donation



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Son and I made a few "Thin blue line " key rings. One for each Belding Police officer.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

That is fantastic of you to provide those to my brothers in blue, who work all hours to keep folks safe. Thank you!


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Havasu, Your welcome and thank you for your service to all.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's a nice contribution.


----------



## ThatdudeTak (Jan 1, 2015)

No one has to donate a huge amount, it's the thought that counts, if someone offered to donate money to me or buy/make me an item I culd use, I'd rather take the item, personally I'd take the custom made item but that's just me.

Still nice gesture.


----------

